# Life insurance cover and critical illness cover



## Samantha.fitzgibbons

Hi I have been living in France for just over a year and a half and myself and husband are struggling to find Insurance cover for critical illness and life cover. I have had a couple of quotes but they do not seem worth taking out. Any information is very much welcomed.


----------



## Bevdeforges

If you are on the national cover (CPAM) with a mutuelle, you're pretty much covered for "critical" illness (assuming you mean serious or chronic illness). Life insurance in France is considered more of an investment, though you can obtain a standard term life policy if that's what you want. Or perhaps you're asking about long term care coverage?


----------



## Crabtree

In the UK you can now take out an insurance to cover you if you are financially disadvantaged by having a critical illness so that you cannot work and/or if you have a terminal illness some policies will pay out before death.I think this is the type of thing the OP is looking for but I do not think they exist in France but then again I could be wrong


----------



## Bevdeforges

That sort of cover is more the remit for some sort of "prevoyance" insurance here in France. Prévoyance is often available through an employer, but you can buy separate prévoyance policies from most insurers. This is from one of those "insurance comparison" sites, but it does outline fairly well what sort of coverage is available in this line: https://www.lecomparateurassurance.com/98-autres-guides/85896-assurance-prevoyance-qu-est-que-est


----------

